# Your dogs - Then and Now (pic heavy)



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

I know we've all shared our pup pics plenty of times, but thought it would be nice to see a collection of Then and Nows 

Here are Zach's, firstly 7-10 weeks settling in, and now as a big boy at 11 months...

First shy afternoon in his new home









All the new sights and smells are just too tiring!









Posing for the camera with his smart new collar









Exploring the garden for the first time









Playing in the buttercups









And now, all grown up!









Enjoying his walks









Always getting muddy!









But first and foremost a poser









Looking forward to see yours!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

They are great photos I just love puppy pics. Here is Rosie, we didnt have wishful from a pup and Archie is still work in progress lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Aww she has grown into a lovely lady!! How old is she now then?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Aww she has grown into a lovely lady!! How old is she now then?


 She was 2 in November, god it goes so quick, seems like yesterday when we picked her up. The pics of her kissing my hubby was the day we picked her up at 13 weeks


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Love this thread, hope lots of people post 

All of my dogs found me when they were large pups or adult dogs so I don't really have comparion pics.....I'll enjoy yours instead!


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Harley...

then...










now...


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

All mine except Sidney were older rescues. 
This was his picture on the rescue site..










5 years on..we have this!










This was Coopers first day as a foster with me, he looks so sad. 










Enjoying life now as a permant member of my family.










A much younger Cromwell










My old boy...15 but still going strong!










Tiz hasn't changed much, she always has been my chunky monkey!!



















Sumo's only been with me since Oct so no changes there! He's still a scruffy little tike!!!:001_tt2:


----------



## candykisses18 (Mar 31, 2009)

This is my 1 year old jack russell terrier charlie as a 12 week old pup the day we got her (not my choice of outfit!)



















and this is her today on her 1st birthday










and this is the day we brought home koopa as a friend for charlie 










koopa as a 3 month old pup










we don't have a recent picture of koopa as hes currenty recupperating from a leg injury but hes now 6 months old isnt much difference apart from height.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

dont have pictures of misty on the laptop from when we rescued her but i'll try and dig some out.

This is candy at 5 weeks,

View attachment 19052


7 weeks,

View attachment 19053


candy looking down the massive garden,

View attachment 19054


12 weeks

View attachment 19055


and all grown up

View attachment 19056


----------



## _Lesley_ (Mar 30, 2009)

OMG that picture of Harley pup is adorable - such gorgeous blue eyes.

He's such a handsome boy now.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Well you've seen mine Lou  But for everyone else here goes

Logan 10 weeks old









Logan all growed up









Piper 8 weeks old









Piper at 10 months old (with Logan at 23 months old)


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

oh my god

I looked at piper and then picked lilly up
and oh my god. the spot uner the left eye (right when looking at them) is identical as well as the patch. 

Dig out the paper work Gillie i only have candy's mum's side but its something


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

candysmum said:


> oh my god
> 
> I looked at piper and then picked lilly up
> and oh my god. the spot uner the left eye (right when looking at them) is identical as well as the patch.
> ...


Just PM'd you - Would be cool if they were related


----------



## _Lesley_ (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's my baby Fidgit at 8 weeks old



And here's my baby at three years old and all growed up.



She's on the small side for a lab but I love my pocket rocket


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

great thread

eight weeks










twelve months on










no puppy pics of dane or lucy both were rescues

lucy








and finally dane









hugs 
Rachel and the gang!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Baby Bandit









Bandit 6 months










Bandit now.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Teeny Alfie









Getting Bigger









Now at 8 months old


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lovely thread, my Zach's only 6mths, so a bit to go before we can have the full then and now effect. 
But loved seeing all your pics, gorgeous dogs all.:biggrin:

Sh x


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Lovely thread.

Same as Shaz but Oscar gets bigger every day, not my little pupster anymore


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what fab pics of really Beautiful dogs:thumbup:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Great thread!
Gorgeous photos its lovely to see them grow up


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

candysmum said:


> dont have pictures of misty on the laptop from when we rescued her but i'll try and dig some out.
> 
> This is candy at 5 weeks,
> 
> ...


Trish, I can see where the pups get their good looks from


----------

